# > Is It Possible To Be Straight And Still Be A Gay Porn Star?



## soxmuscle (Feb 5, 2009)

Well... is it?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2009)

I guess as long as you can get it up, f**ck guys and don't have any issues with it.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 5, 2009)

There are a lot of straight guys that do gay pron. It pays more in general. It is called "gay for pay."


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2009)

are you looking for a career change?


----------



## Chubby (Feb 5, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Well... is it?


Are you having second thought?


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah I heard a couple guys on Howard Stern that are straight but do it because it pays more then straight porn.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 5, 2009)

Prince said:


> are you looking for a career change?



SoxMuscle is CoxMuscle


----------



## EVIL KNIGHT (Feb 5, 2009)

*I Thought This Was A Forum For Body Builders?*

If Your A Man And You Like To Give Or Take It In The A&& Or Mouth Then Your Answer Is Your Gay Star Or No Star Gay. Let's Talk About Getting In Shape Moron. Who's Watching This Forum Howard Stern Let's Get The Fu_% In Shape And Stop Being So Lazy


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2009)

this is the open chat forum.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 5, 2009)

tallcall said:


> There are a lot of straight guys that do gay pron. It pays more in general. It is called "gay for pay."




how much more could it possibly pay to make a straight man even consider doing gay porn?  I am sure it isn't a question of "OK, I am a rich man and I will give you $1 million if you have sex with me", it is probably more like "ok, you will get $100 do shoot straight porn and you will get $200 to shoot gay porn".  If that is the case, then these guys are gay no doubt about it cause that certainly shouldnt be enough to make a straight guy consider doing it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 5, 2009)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video











Not gay, don't want to explore this field, just saw it on Tyra a couple days ago.

Let me guess.. I'm gay because I watched Tyra on some random afternoon?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 5, 2009)

Stewart20 said:


> how much more could it possibly pay to make a straight man even consider doing gay porn?  I am sure it isn't a question of "OK, I am a rich man and I will give you $1 million if you have sex with me", it is probably more like "ok, you will get $100 do shoot straight porn and you will get $200 to shoot gay porn".  If that is the case, then these guys are gay no doubt about it cause that certainly shouldnt be enough to make a straight guy consider doing it.



You make considerably more doing gay porn.

Like $10,000 in 2 hours compared to $1000 in 2 hours.


----------



## Splash Log (Feb 5, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Well... is it?



I was poking around craigslist ones looking for jobs and found one that paid was seeking straight males exclusivly for porn.  It was some sort of fetish site where they show straight guys getting fucked and being all uncomfortable etc. pretty twisted.  It paid $12,000.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 5, 2009)

Peter North did gay pron before he became a straight pron star.....  Why would women porn actresses who do lesbo scenes but only date men get to claim straight but the men not?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2009)

tallcall said:


> SoxMuscle is CoxMuscle


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 5, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Why would women porn actresses who do lesbo scenes but only date men get to claim straight but the men not?


:yep: Good question. 

There always seems to be skewed belief, mostly among straight guys, that girl on girl action is not gay.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2009)

Why do women sell themselves to ugly ass dudes for $100? 

If you are desensitized to doing things that revolt you, and you have long past lost your self respect, then it doesn't surprise me that straight guys would fuck men for $10,000.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2009)

EVIL KNIGHT said:


> If Your A Man And You Like To Give Or Take It In The A&& Or Mouth Then Your Answer Is Your Gay Star Or No Star Gay. Let's Talk About Getting In Shape Moron. Who's Watching This Forum Howard Stern Let's Get The Fu_% In Shape And Stop Being So Lazy



Hello, and welcome to the interweb. I'll be your tour guide, so sit the fuck down, shut the fuck up, and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 5, 2009)

too often I see gay guys in straight porn and it pisses me off.  It's such a waste of perfectly beautiful female ass and I don't know why


----------



## maniclion (Feb 5, 2009)

KelJu said:


> Why do women sell themselves to ugly ass dudes for $100?
> 
> If you are desensitized to doing things that revolt you, and you have long past lost your self respect, then it doesn't surprise me that straight guys would fuck men for $10,000.


Would it be any less self respecting if a gay man would only do straight scenes?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 5, 2009)

This thread is not indicative of the wholesomeness that is ironmagazineforums.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Would it be any less self respecting if a gay man would only do straight scenes?



No, it would be the same. 

Gays fucking straights, straights fucking gays, and bitches fucking horses. Its all the same. 


On a similar thought. I laughed my ass off when my friend showed me the clip of the chick almost choking to death on a mouthful of horse jizz. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2009)

The best way to settle this is for a video sample.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 5, 2009)

KelJu said:


> On a similar thought. I laughed my ass off when my friend showed me the clip of the chick almost choking to death on a mouthful of horse jizz. Does that make me a bad person?




i hope not because i laughed my ass off watching that same clip.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 5, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Why would women porn actresses who do lesbo scenes but only date men get to claim straight but the men not?



Because two women is freaking HOT.  I don't give a rat's ass what they call themselves as long as I get to watch.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 5, 2009)

ALBOB said:


> Because two women is freaking HOT.  I don't give a rat's ass what they call themselves as long as I get to watch.


And that's exactly what TallCall is thinking except replce women with hung men....


----------



## maniclion (Feb 5, 2009)

Is it possible to be afraid of clowns but still do clown porn?


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 5, 2009)

since no one else will man up and say it...

I would totally do gay porn if I was paid enough.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 5, 2009)

Crono1000 said:


> since no one else will man up and say it...
> 
> I would totally do gay porn if I was paid enough.



I dont know if I could, frankly.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 5, 2009)

Crono1000 said:


> since no one else will man up and say it...
> 
> I would totally do gay porn if I was paid enough.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 6, 2009)

Crono1000 said:


> since no one else will man up and say it...
> 
> I would totally do gay porn if I was paid enough.



You're such a man whore!!!


----------



## tallcall (Feb 6, 2009)

maniclion said:


> And that's exactly what TallCall is thinking except replce women with hung men....



Oh yeah! It's also why I love the gym I go to...lots of good looking guys, most also good friends!


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 6, 2009)

Crono1000 said:


> since no one else will man up and say it...
> 
> I would totally do gay porn if I was paid enough.



One scene, 25,000$?  Would you do it?  You have to do the works.


----------



## PainandGain (Feb 6, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> One scene, 25,000$?  Would you do it?  You have to do the works.



Never. I think any straight man who would do this has no self-respect.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 6, 2009)

PainandGain said:


> Never. I think any straight man who would do this has no self-respect.



So then you'd probably do it then, right? I double the offer, $50,000.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 6, 2009)

PainandGain said:


> Never. I think any straight man who would do this has no self-respect.


So are you saying gay men have no self-respect?

Does anyone who makes porn have self respect?  Or do they respect themselves so much that they'd like to share their most intimate moments on film?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 6, 2009)

maniclion said:


> So are you saying gay men have no self-respect?
> 
> Does anyone who makes porn have self respect?  Or do they respect themselves so much that they'd like to share their most intimate moments on film?



I think there are plenty of personalities that have  self respect and enjoy what they do in the business. There are also people doing porn who don't like what they do. I think many of the  people doing porn have no self respect, and do it only as a means of making money, but I don't know their true feelings and intentions. 

You guys are trying to lump everyone into one or two groups.


----------



## Chubby (Feb 6, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> The best way to settle this is for a video sample.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 6, 2009)

Crono1000 said:


> since no one else will man up and say it...
> 
> I would totally do gay porn if I was paid enough.




I've seen your girlfriend; you're already doing it for free.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 6, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Or do they respect themselves so much that they'd like to share their most intimate moments on film?


----------



## maniclion (Feb 6, 2009)

I think it's possible for a guy to be a total fag and not have any interest in men, hell he could be a total stud with women and still be gay...some call it metro-sexual, some call it sensitive but we all know what it comes down to.....

I Kid.... That reminds me though, the other night I had the channel surfing doldrums and couldn't find anything and then I saw this old movie "The Little Words" and Fred Astaire was in it,
but what caught my eye
was a shot of a luscious thigh
and a waist to hip to leg ratio
that made my mouth drop so low 
I could'a gave an ant fellatio
Her name was Vera-Ellen 
and something in my pants was swellin'

then my girlfriend asked me why I was watching a semi-musical with dancing
and was I gay?  I was laughing and then I told her would a gay man get a hard on from gawking at a pair of legs like that...pointing to the screen....but yeah it might be a little gayish that I like to watch classic movies even the musical dancing ones, but most of those movies inspire something in me unlike the constant shit on tv they call Reality Shows.....


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 6, 2009)

maniclion said:


> I think it's possible for a guy to be a total fag and not have any interest in men, hell he could be a total stud with women and still be gay...some call it metro-sexual, some call it sensitive but we all know what it comes down to.....



is this a dig on DOMS when he isn't here to defend himself?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 6, 2009)

maniclion said:


> I think it's possible for a guy to be a total fag and not have any interest in men, hell he could be a total stud with women and still be gay...some call it metro-sexual, some call it sensitive but we all know what it comes down to.....
> 
> I Kid.... That reminds me though, the other night I had the channel surfing doldrums and couldn't find anything and then I saw this old movie "The Little Words" and Fred Astaire was in it,
> but what caught my eye
> ...





Good Gawd! Yoru right, that is one hell of a nice looking woman right there.


----------



## PainandGain (Feb 6, 2009)

maniclion said:


> So are you saying gay men have no self-respect?
> 
> Does anyone who makes porn have self respect?  Or do they respect themselves so much that they'd like to share their most intimate moments on film?



Not at all. Why would you even draw those conclusions?



> Does anyone who makes porn have self respect?  *Or do they respect themselves so much that they'd like to share their most intimate moments on film?*



Some do, some probably don't? who cares. And to the bold part, haha
yea that's it. It's not that they are slutty people who couldn't do anything else with their life have resorted to. Don't kid yourself.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 6, 2009)

This just reminded me of a funny stand up bit i heard a couple of weeks ago. The guy was talking about a porn star chick and she said something along the lines of, "Yeah sure i suck 5 cocks a day, and get fucked in every hole possible with guys shooting cum all over my tits, mouth and ass...but my boyfriend is the only guy who i kiss on the lips."

BOY, THAT SOUNDS LIKE ONE LUCKY GUY!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 6, 2009)

> This just reminded me of a funny stand up bit i heard a couple of weeks ago. The guy was talking about a porn star chick and she said something along the lines of, "Yeah sure i suck 5 cocks a day, and get fucked in every hole possible with guys shooting cum all over my tits, mouth and ass...but my boyfriend is the only guy who i kiss on the lips."



Lmao!

IMO, being in porn is telling the world you have no self-respect. Sure they'll tell you they love what they do, they make good money and they like their life style but do you think as a kid they wanted to grow up to take a dick in their ass lol.
my .02


----------



## Built (Feb 6, 2009)

I couldn't go gay - for pay or otherwise. Just not wired up that way. We are what we are, all along a continuum of gay to strait and everywhere in between. Some of us somewhere in the middle, some of us are way at one or the other end of the scale. Just the way it is. 

That being said, man on man can be very, very hot.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 7, 2009)

Built said:


> I couldn't go gay - for pay or otherwise. Just not wired up that way. We are what we are, all along a continuum of gay to strait and everywhere in between. Some of us somewhere in the middle, some of us are way at one or the other end of the scale. Just the way it is.
> 
> That being said, man on man can be very, very hot.





You're a straight woman, but you think m:m can be hot? That's a bit out of the ordinary.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2009)

KelJu said:


> You're a straight woman, but you think m:m can be hot? That's a bit out of the ordinary.



why is it any different than straight men thinking g on g is hot?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 7, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> why is it any different than straight men thinking g on g is hot?



Because women are beautiful, soft, tender, and smell nice. Men are big, ugly, hairy, funky, and gross. 


This is a no brainer.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2009)

KelJu said:


> Because women are beautiful, soft, tender, and smell nice. Men are big, ugly, hairy, funky, and gross.
> 
> 
> This is a no brainer.




guys are yummy. girls make my sex radar go ewwwww.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 7, 2009)

KelJu said:


> You're a straight woman, but you think m:m can be hot? That's a bit out of the ordinary.



I agree, most girls that are straight detest the idea of a male to male sexual encounter. Maybe Little Wing is bi, I really dont understand the bi thinking but thats the only way I explain it.


----------



## Built (Feb 7, 2009)

So liking guy-guy makes a woman bi. 

???

I stand by my earlier assertions: I'm a homosexual man trapped in a woman's body and really DIGGING it!


----------



## Chubby (Feb 7, 2009)

Built said:


> I'm a homosexual man trapped in a woman's body


..or this?

"Many of these children with past-life memories show abilities or talents that they had in their previous lives. Often children who were members of the oppsite sex in their previous life show difficulty in adjusting to the new sex. These problems relating to the sex change can lead to homosexuality later on their lives. Former girl who were reborn as boys may wish to dress as girls or prefer to play with girls rather than boys." 

Ian Stevenson - Reincarnation research


----------



## Built (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks like I lucked out!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2009)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I agree, most girls that are straight detest the idea of a male to male sexual encounter. Maybe Little Wing is bi, I really dont understand the bi thinking but thats the only way I explain it.



ewww gross no thanks i'm not bi. 

"bi" that way of thinking guys that like girl on girl secretly want to suck a little dick.  makes no sense at all. a straight guy is going to want to see female parts a straight girl is going to want to see guy parts. i don't seek out gay male porn but i'd rather watch it than two clam snackers.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 7, 2009)

KelJu said:


> Because women are beautiful, soft, tender, and smell nice. Men are big, ugly, hairy, funky, and gross.
> 
> 
> This is a no brainer.


----------



## Built (Feb 7, 2009)

biochem, I seem to recall you had issues with male homosexuality. Do you see it differently for females? 

LOL at clam snackers. Littlewing, that stuff seriously bores the snot out of me. There's just nothing erotic about it at all. 

But two hot men, their oiled, muscular bodies pounding into each other... gaaaah I love men!


----------



## maniclion (Feb 8, 2009)

KelJu said:


> You're a straight woman, but you think m:m can be hot? That's a bit out of the ordinary.


I think man on man would definitely be something women who could get over the stigma of "Gross that's HOMO" would find erotic....  Just as much as my most viewed vids are 1 or more Asian women in an all female orgy.....


----------



## Built (Feb 8, 2009)

It's not that unusual for women to like watching hot men nailing each other.

New York Columns - Girls Love Gay Male Porn - page 1

Sex advice: Is it unusual for a straight woman in a happy marriage to enjoy watching gay porn? - Times Online


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 8, 2009)

Built said:


> biochem, I seem to recall you had issues with male homosexuality. Do you see it differently for females?
> 
> LOL at clam snackers. Littlewing, that stuff seriously bores the snot out of me. There's just nothing erotic about it at all.
> 
> But two hot men, their oiled, muscular bodies pounding into each other... gaaaah I love men!



for a moral point of view i have issues with all homosexuality male or female. just like I have issues with pre-maritial sex.

from a purely aesthetic standpoint I agree with Kelju. Men are ugly and gross. women are soft and beautiful


----------



## Built (Feb 8, 2009)

Some men are ugly and gross. So are some women. 

Some men are truly hot. Two of 'em, naked and playing with each other is erotic. 

<drifts off to her happy place>

So, two women having sex is just an aesthetic pleasure for you then? Nothing erotic about it?


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 8, 2009)

Built said:


> Some men are ugly and gross. So are some women.
> 
> Some men are truly hot. Two of 'em, naked and playing with each other is erotic.
> 
> ...



its funny you should say that. i was going to use erotic, but for some reason used aesthetic. either way it is appealing.


----------



## Built (Feb 8, 2009)

So you have a moral problem with it, and still you find yourself digging it. 

That's an interesting take on being stuck between a rock and a hard on, hey?


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Feb 8, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> just like I have issues with pre-maritial sex.



Do you even realize that the entire concept of "marriage" was created by human beings?  It doesn't exist in nature, we created the entire concept.  Therefore, it's impossible for pre-marital sex to be_ inherently immoral.
_
It's too bad your ethics aren't based on logic, you know?  You should read up on ethics a little, it might make you appear a little less sheepish.


----------



## Built (Feb 8, 2009)

It's his religion, Texan. Biochem's LDS.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 8, 2009)

Built said:


> So you have a moral problem with it, and still you find yourself digging it.
> 
> That's an interesting take on being stuck between a rock and a hard on, hey?



you have such a way with words! 

There are plenty of things out there that we may find appealing yet we still realize are not morally/ethically sound. I'm sure I would get a hell of a rush robbing a bank, but I don't for that same reason that it is not ethically sound.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 8, 2009)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Do you even realize that the entire concept of "marriage" was created by human beings?  It doesn't exist in nature, we created the entire concept.  Therefore, it's impossible for pre-marital sex to be_ inherently immoral.
> _
> It's too bad your ethics aren't based on logic, you know?  You should read up on ethics a little, it might make you appear a little less sheepish.



c'mon, did you really just try and equate the concept of marriage to what happens in nature? I'm going to try and be nice with this, but there are quite a few things that go on in nature that we do not copy because we find them immoral/unethical.

One cannot in my opinion develop a strong argument for a moral code based upon the actions of animals.

where is the logic in basing our moral code on the actions of lions, wolves, or chimpanzees?

If logic is really your guiding light please stop and think before you post.


----------



## Built (Feb 8, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> you have such a way with words!
> 
> There are plenty of things out there that we may find appealing yet we still realize are not morally/ethically sound. I'm sure I would get a hell of a rush robbing a bank, but I don't for that same reason that it is not ethically sound.



Really? You'd rob a bank? 

I couldn't do that. It's just wrong.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 8, 2009)

Robbing a bank is horrible.


----------



## PainandGain (Feb 9, 2009)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Do you even realize that the entire concept of "marriage" was created by human beings?  It doesn't exist in nature, we created the entire concept.  Therefore, it's impossible for pre-marital sex to be_ inherently immoral.
> _
> It's too bad your ethics aren't based on logic, you know?  You should read up on ethics a little, it might make you appear a little less sheepish.



Hey, if he wants to make-up imaginary rules, for his imaginary concept.
Then let him.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 9, 2009)

PainandGain said:


> Hey, if he wants to make-up imaginary rules, for his imaginary concept.
> Then let him.





How long must we carry you before you are able to actually add to one of these conversations?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Robbing a bank is horrible.




yea, let's leave that to the experts, the bankers.


----------



## PainandGain (Feb 9, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> How long must we carry you before you are able to actually add to one of these conversations?



I added my piece, was just commenting on yours.


----------

